# Found My Old RCBS JR2!



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

Been out of shooting sports for some time and have not reloaded for many years - I thought I had sold my old press but my Wife had a big smile on her face when she brought the box with it up from the basement. I have a RCBS JR2, scale, and .357 mag dies yet.

My current desire is to begin loading .32 ACP and then on to .45 ACP, 9mm, and .357 mag and .38 Special. I'm looking at dies and shell holders for .32 ACP and buying up the stuff I need but thought I'd ask here - will new stuff still work with my old press? Is the old RCBS JR2 completely outclassed by newer single stage presses?

The old press needs a little cleaning up and lube but all the "old stuff" like the scales and power measures and such seem to be in good working order if I can get shell plates and dies. Any advice you guys can impart will be helpfull and very much appreciated.

Thanks in advance!

VooDoo


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

As long as it takes standard 7/8x14-thread dies, a press is a press.

However, it may have antique value. :smt082

My understanding is that .32 ACP is difficult to load because of manipulation problems due to small-size cases and bullets, and very small powder charges.
But then, I am accustomed to .45 ACP and .30-'06. So what do I know?


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

Hell, I have antique value so....

Yeah, I have read and heard the same. Manipulating the small stuff doesn't scare me really...I'm sure it will be finicky but I'm really good with precision stuff and not getting heavy handed or in a hurry. Used to make knives with 0-40 screws and precision drilling and very tight tolerances.






I think this guy has the right idea. The small powder charges are gonna be dicey - one load I saw calls for 3 grains of Unique. So, starting at a 10% reduction means 2.7 grains and work up from there.

I'll likely be weighing *every* powder charge and splitting hairs.

Tore the press down and cleaned all the old grease and crud out. Re oiling and checking everything.....the handle was pretty rusty so I lightly sanded it and cleaned it up and primed it today. I'll give it a couple coats of paint tomorrow and put everything back together. So far this feels pretty good and "on track". Tomorrow I'll order dies and a shell plate and some additional stuff.

Looks like bullets and stuff is kinda spotty like ammunition.

VooDoo


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Vodoun da Vinci said:


> Looks like bullets and stuff is kinda spotty like ammunition.


If you need some powder, Powder Valley has apparently receive a fairly large shipment of powder and will update their website on Tuesday. Good luck as I'm sure a million other folks will be joining you on that quest for powder, but I thought I'd pass it along anyway.


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks, Mr. Deere. Yup...been making a list of stuff I need and ordering it up. Can't find powder at all....bullets are spotty in the caliber and size I'm seeking but I found them at Midway and Hornady. Got lots of cases. Looking for Alliant Blue Dot.

The press cleaned up real nice and the paint is dry. I'll try and shoot a pix or two of my new, old baby. Smooth as silk. I did remove the priming attachment as I'm not gonna use that and it get's it out of the way.

I looking at a set of check weights for my balance beam RCBS scale and then it occurred to me that electronic scales, which simply did not exist 35 years ago when I last reloaded, might be more accurate and a better option now.

Opinions on scales? Remembering I'm dealing with 3 - 5 grain powder charges and I need all the accuracy and consistency I can buy and don't mind spending $200 to get it.

VooDoo

VooDoo


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Vodoun da Vinci said:


> Thanks, Mr. Deere. Yup...been making a list of stuff I need and ordering it up. Can't find powder at all....bullets are spotty in the caliber and size I'm seeking but I found them at Midway and Hornady. Got lots of cases. Looking for Alliant Blue Dot.
> 
> The press cleaned up real nice and the paint is dry. I'll try and shoot a pix or two of my new, old baby. Smooth as silk. I did remove the priming attachment as I'm not gonna use that and it get's it out of the way.
> 
> ...


Good luck with getting some powder. I've been trying to get set up to load .223 and .380, and its been hard as heck to get all of the necessities. Even dies are hard to find.

Get the check weights either way. Based on what I've read, I think I'd stick with the beam scale.

ETA: You may already know about it, but GunBot is useful for tracking stuff down as well.
http://gunbot.net/reloading-supplies/powder


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the GunBot link....I already use it but it's always good to see it suggested!

Damn....there is no powder *anywhere* and my search for primers got depressing as well so I stopped. I suppose I'm not really surprised. How long has it been like this? Like the ammo shortage seems to be waning slowly and a little bit, will it be months or years before we can get powder we want?

VooDoo


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Vodoun da Vinci said:


> Thanks for the GunBot link....I already use it but it's always good to see it suggested!
> 
> Damn....there is no powder *anywhere* and my search for primers got depressing as well so I stopped. I suppose I'm not really surprised. How long has it been like this? Like the ammo shortage seems to be waning slowly and a little bit, will it be months or years before we can get powder we want?
> 
> VooDoo


That's why I thought I'd throw in the bit about Powder Valley. If you can get in there in the morning with a good Internet connection, you might just elbow your way through and weasel some powder out of the mix.

I haven't been at it very long, but I do know everything has been nuts, especially since the Newtown shooting and the subsequent Gov't push to tighten gun control. Components seem to be loosening up a little now, like the ammo you mentioned. Locally, I can find a few primers and "third choice" powders. Won't be your first or second choice, but you can usually find something that will do around here.

You might want to check your load manuals and find several powder choices, and add them to your search along with your Blue Dot.

And, I don't know where your located, but you you might call around to smaller local shops to see if they have stock. Everyone is checking the mainstream suppliers, but you might luck up at a mom and pop type store that not everyone knows about and that doesn't have a big presence on the Internet. But, if your located near me, stay away from my local shop! 

Good luck with it.


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

Thank you so much for the help....it's one of the things I missed about the shooting sports community in general. Folks are generally nice and try and help when they can. 

The local Scheels is about an hour away and I end up there about once a week as I run service calls in my day job to the general vicinity. Last time I was there I scored 3 boxes of my favorite .32 ACP from them and they had lots of stock in the reloading aisle. You can bet I'll be shopping for Unique, Blue Dot, and AA-7 next time I'm there. Looking for anything in particular?

VooDoo


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

I checked Powder Valley this morning and *DaYaM*! if they didn't have Blue Dot in stock! Since I had to make a trip out of town today I stopped at Scheels locally and *DaYaM*! if they don't have a full supply of just about any powder I'm looking for, primers and tools, as well as all kinds of stuff I'm not looking for.....at a price as good as I can find online without having to pay for shipping. So, it pays to look around. Seems like the recent shortages are waning as I scored 3 more boxes of Sellier and Bellot .32 ACP for cheaper than I have seen online thus saving shipping as well.

So, I need to get on purchasing dies and shell holder and get cooking as I have 5 lbs of Blue Dot and can get whatever I need. Which is interesting 'cause the local Gander Mountain still has not go anything in the way of popular caliber handgun ammo let alone any choices. No .380, 9mm, .40, .45 on the shelves. Not one box. No .38 Special, no .357 Mag, no .22 LR. Scheels had oodles of choices in all popular calibers and no limits 'cept you have to buy primers 1000 at a crack. Weird how some are getting ammunition and supplies and others can't.

VooDoo


----------

